# Have: AOBR Orks. Want: Space Marines



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Hello,

I have the Assault on Black Reach Orks for trade. 

Ork Warboss 
20 Ork Boyz 
5 Ork Nobz 
3 Ork Deffkoptas. 

They are unassembled and on the original sprue. I play Ultramarines and would like to trade for more Marine models. If need be I can email photo confirmation that the Orks are on the sprue. I'm looking to possibly trade for any of the following:

Devastator Marines
Assault Marines
Tactical Marines
Sergeants
Honour Guard
Company Champion
Chaplain in Terminator armour
Bits to convert a Rhino to a Razorback (preferebly on sprue)

I would prefer to trade with people in the US but will not ignore offers from outside the US. Also, I would like it if those I trade with can possibly provide photos of the items they are in possession of.

Thank you for your time,

Jace of Ultramar


----------



## texcuda (Aug 17, 2010)

Jace, Good luck man. I live in Austin and haven't been able to find anyone to trade or sell mine to.


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Actually Jace and I have made the trade, but one can always use more right?


----------

